# pickens info



## saltcritter (Jul 19, 2009)

My friend is moving up north and wants to go on one last fishing trip to fort pickens. We haven't been out there in awhile. I saw that there are some new pier rules as far as equipment limits and the alcohol ban, no problem. I am guessing the weekly pass is still $8 and can be bought between 9am and 5pm. But, most important, what is being caught out there right now and what bait, etc. Any spanish around right now? Thanks in advance for helping us make the last hoorah a good one.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

First find out if you can even get out there, if it's still closed you will have to plan the trip somewhere else.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> First find out if you can even get out there, if it's still closed you will have to plan the trip somewhere else.


Its open I've been out there a couple times last week


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

It's about time, right!


----------



## saltcritter (Jul 19, 2009)

was anybody catching anything when you were out there?


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

saltcritter said:


> was anybody catching anything when you were out there?


I was kayak fishing in the bay didn't see no one surf fishing I caught a 9pd grouper and a bunch of short snapper


----------



## Ocadmirer (Apr 19, 2013)

*ft pickens 10/20*

at night we were catching small spinners and everyone fishing from end landed at least one bull red and a pretty good lookin young woman lost her rod over the rail after being warned not to walk away from it with bait in the water


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Classic


----------



## saltcritter (Jul 19, 2009)

what time does the park close to a day/week pass holder?


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

saltcritter said:


> what time does the park close to a day/week pass holder?


Sunset I beleive


----------



## saltcritter (Jul 19, 2009)

thank y'all for the info.


----------



## Ocadmirer (Apr 19, 2013)

jmunoz said:


> Sunset I beleive


yep, sunset unless you have a night owl pass. You can get a night owl by going to the campground registration building from like 7am-2pm sun-thurs. $30


----------

